# question logiciel ayant un fond noir



## gouki (9 Janvier 2011)

bonsoir etant nouveau sur le forum j'ai proceder a des recherches mais n'ayant pas trouver de reponse correspondant a ce que je rechercher je me permet de poster cette demande 

hier j'ai apercu une personne possedant un macbook pro et un ipad visiblement relier a ce macbook sur lecran de l'ordinateur il y avait une sorte d'interface ressemble a mame c'est a dire un fond noir avec des sections etc et sur l'ipad se derouler visiblement la chose que la personne selectionner sur le macbook 

donc ma question a la suivante est il possible d'avoir mame ou un equivalent sur le macbook pro en projetant le jeu selectionner sur lipad ou alors la personne etait elle sur un logiciel d'ecoute musical type itunes ou autre avec un fond noir et jouer simplement a quelque chose sur son ipad telecharger sur l'appstore 

merci de vos reponses


----------



## gouki (9 Janvier 2011)

sachant que l'interface presente sur lecran du macbook faisait enormement penser a mame et ayant mis itunes en noir aujourdhui je ne pense pas que ce soit cela a vu d'oeil donc si vous connaissez dautres logiciel ayant une interface ressemblante ou autre faites moi signe merci a tous


Sachant qu'il y a un forum iPad, ça serait bien d'aller en parler là bas. On y va !


----------



## gouki (15 Janvier 2011)

toujours pas de reponses ? peut etre personne ne voit de quoi il s'agit 

si quelqu'un toute fois a une idée faites une petite reponse ce serai simpa merci a tous

ps : de mon coté j'ai fait des recherches ce n'est pas mame


----------

